

Wundrbar Just Got Way Better: Introducing Live Results and Pegging. - adudley
http://blog.wundrbar.com/2008/09/wundrbar-just-got-way-better.html

======
eeee
I thought "pegging" was something else...
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegging_>(sexual_practice)

~~~
adudley
pretty sure our pegging is better.

~~~
redorb
I agree, ;) .... wonder if that is just an urban dictionary entry gone
wikipedia.

~~~
adudley
yeah, pegging means lots of things. to us, it means saving your search
results. we don't mind if other people have more... exciting definitions for
it. :)

------
garbowza
It's interesting to see how Wundrbar continues to evolve, particularly with
the emergence of Ubiquity as a similar tool. The live results are a big step
up, and combining them with pegging gives Wundrbar an advantage on Ubiquity in
my opinion. But I imagine there will be a lot of leap frogging between the two
products.

~~~
adudley
thanks. yeah, we see potential for a lot of compatibility between Wundrbar and
Ubiquity. Nick will have a blog post about that soon. but we also think we
have distinct advantages in certain areas -- multiple distribution channels,
execution on the server instead of the client, etc. so moving forward there's
a lot we can do with Wundrbar that might not be possible with Ubiquity. stay
tuned...

~~~
unalone
You also get, you know, the non-Firefox crowd. They're pretty big.

~~~
adudley
very true.

